
Subscription Option Now Available - Hacker Monthly's Posterous - jackowayed
http://hackermonthly.posterous.com/subscription-option-now-available
======
brianwillis
Interesting to see the digital version being charged for. How does this work
with content creators? Do they get a cut? I'm guessing no.

I can understand charging for a physical copy - what with dead tress, and
shipping, and all. But a digital repackaging of something already available
legally for free?

